# Air intake filter



## Dave.flying (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a link to a air intake filter that gives you both the dirrect intake and filtered air as well used on theRV's
http://www.lazy8.net/RodBower.htm
It looks a nice idea that can cover a lot of problems if it can be fitted in.
Dave


----------

